

Show HN: Social Minecraft clone with shooting - julius

It is a new game much like Minecraft, but with more Deathmatch. Made it in my freetime.<p>Arenas, built by players, can be shared on Twitter/Facebook/etc. and are ranked by how often they are played.<p>You can play it in your browser at: http://julius-eckert.com/game
(On OSX only Safari works...)<p>Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDBr8ZD9Uto<p>Do you like it?
How would you improve it (including the website)?
======
shii
Reminds me of Ace of Spades[1], another minecraft/voxel like game just like
Minecraft that's an FPS as well. Only for Windows though, but really fun. And
free unlike Minecraft.

[1]: <http://ace-spades.com/>

~~~
retroafroman
This game is fun. As a side note, I got it running on Linux through Wine
rather easily, so it's possible to play on other platforms than just Windows.

------
20after4
Since it feels kinda like paintball, it'd be neat if you could choose team
colors for player clothing as well as ammo colors...then make the colors stain
stuff you shoot.

------
hortonew
It's actually really fun. I think the end all greatness of this would be if I
could play minecraft, and enter an arena, and start playing this. (guy can
dream)

I love the jump height...do not change that.

Powerups might be cool, but not necessarily required.

~~~
julius
Also I added climbing. While jumping, run against a wall and hit Space again.
You will "rejump".

------
kirchhoff
It's really neat. Would be good to see how many players are on.

~~~
julius
Good idea. Will become especially important, when the game gets a real
multiplayer mode (there are only bots right now).

------
20after4
make it work on Linux ;)

~~~
julius
I would love that. Even on my Macbook it only works in Safari (with bugs).

I chose to use the Java stack (LWJGL-Libraries), because Minecraft uses it
(compatible enough to be successful).

Would like to do it in WebGL, but a JS-only version is not possible on current
browsers. There is simply no way I can set the mouse position.

Anyway, I hope I will find the time to hack something together which will make
it compatible.

------
ChrisNorstrom
This reminds me of a game concept I came up with a while back I called "Last
Man Standing". Players are put in a 3D world with completely destructible
buildings and must hunt each other down one by one until only one player is
left. Although it's a free for all, each player is assigned a target and can
see where their target is at all times, so there's no hiding. Players can
shoot through walls, foundations, and collapse buildings and destroy anything
in their way. Because all buildings and obsticals are destructible, eventually
there will be nothing left for players to hide behind. Once a player kills his
target another is randomly assigned to him. You can also kill other players
you meet along your way. Also, your target might be player#12 but his target
is someone else. Anyway the gameplay was suppose to be quiet different than
most games of the same concept. Instead of hiding and camping, everyone knows
where everyone is at and everyone has someone to kill and be killed by. There
is no hiding, no camping. And you have to keep moving.

I REALLY like Pew Pew Arena and see a lot of potential in it. Honestly, for
me, it's much more fun than minecraft for the following reasons: \- I can
delete objects from far away \- I can spawn objects from far away \- So I can
build and destroy much faster \- Shooting is unlimited \- the world has edges,
it doesn't go on forever, it also has a bottom so I can make enemies fall
through.

I wish: \- there was a secondary weapon like a "bomb" that destroys an area
the size of 3x3x3 blocks at once. This way it's possible to kill other players
by destroying the ground beneath them until they fall through. You can
currently do this but it takes way too long to destroy the map block by block.
\- when other players are behind blocks or far away and not rendered, an
onscreen marker should show up to let you know where they are so you can find
them. Bots aren't very good at hiding but when real people start playing, it's
going to be really annoying finding them when they're hiding.

------
xnerdr
Thats pretty good! Add some textures and weapons and you should be good to go.

Good luck!

~~~
julius
Interesting. Why do you want textures? And what kind of textures? Do you mean
green boxes should look like grass?

~~~
runjake
This seems to be the effect in Minecraft, too. The initial draw to Minecraft
was that it was a ridiculously simplistic sandbox, but now users want an
infinite number of improvements: better textures, anti-aliasing, better
shading, and less "blockiness".

It's an effect in pretty much any piece of software. See also Firefox, which
used to be prized for it's minimalism, but is now considered bloated next to
Chrome. Eventually Chrome will get Minecrafted too.

